# Magic Detail • BMW M135i • CQuartz Finest New Car Detail!!



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all,

Here we have a Sapphire Black BMW M135i which was booked in with me for a 'New Car Detail', intended for those who don't wish to opt for dealership services, preferring to give their cars the best start in life with some top quality protection from the offset :thumb:

This one was delivered to me whilst it was only a few weeks old, and came with a few 'nasties' which needed tidying up along the way. These were noted by my client (who is a DW member ) on collection.

So, on arrival;









The car was treated to my standard ph-neutral wash and decontamination process before being dried off and wiped down with CarPro Eraser to assess the true paintwork condition after the removal of any fillers/glazing oils..

The soft piano black trim was in a sorry state considering my client had not yet washed the car as it had been booked in with me prior to him even taking delivery!!



Rupes Bigfoot soon sorted that out..



Another ugly..



Again, using the Rupes Bigfoot system this was dealt with..



In actual fact, the entire car ended up being given a single stage polish to rectify the defects - some were worse than others. I've deliberately picked up on the most evident defects to show you.





Finally after a secondary Eraser wipedown to remove any polish residue, I was able to protect the car using the amazing CarPro CQuartz Finest (complete with 2yr warranty). Wheels and plastics were treated with CarPro DLUX and the glass was protected using Max Protect's glass coating. Prior to the car being released to my client it was kept indoors for 24hrs to allow the Finest to harden, before being wiped down with Reload.

This is an indoor shot after removal of the coating.



24hrs later all other details were tended to, such as the interior and engine bay. Here's the final results, enjoy :thumb:































Any comments and/or questions are welcome!

Don't forget to check us out on Facebook too, lots of interesting things going on daily @ Magic Detail, including some concours show winning details!! :thumb:

Many thanks,
Matt.


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Great job and a gorgeous car!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Very good work..I love the wheels


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

Those alloys are amazing!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great to me


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great car! and nice shine!


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice car nice job


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

That car looks very familiar Matt :lol:

The finished job was excellent, I was very please with it :thumb:

I'll be in touch soon as I've had the screen and side cill sorted now.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning car, super job!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

brilliant job!!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for your comments everyone 



JonD said:


> That car looks very familiar Matt :lol:
> 
> The finished job was excellent, I was very please with it :thumb:
> 
> I'll be in touch soon as I've had the screen and side cill sorted now.


Thanks for the feedback on the job Jon. I was wondering were you were up to with BMW regarding the screen and sills, still not sorted? I'll look forward to hearing from you soon.

Cheers,
Matt.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Magic Detail said:


> Thanks for your comments everyone
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on the job Jon. I was wondering were you were up to with BMW regarding the screen and sills, still not sorted? I'll look forward to hearing from you soon.
> 
> ...


All sorted now but suffice to say it was a painful process with BMW


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice car, cracking finish:thumb:


----------

